# Wattwürmer in Fehmarn!



## Steckerlfisch (7. Oktober 2003)

Hallo, Kollegen!

Da nun scheinbar die Küstensaison so richtig in Schwung kommt, hier mal eine eher praktische Frage:

Wo gibt es rund um Fehmarn gute Plätze zum Wattwurmplümpern?
Ich weiss, ich weiss,... es ist so als würde man Pilzspezialisten nach den besten Pilzplätzen fragen...

Aber dennoch frage ich! Weiss vom Yachthafen auf der Südseite, gibts noch andere Stellen?

Grund: Komme erst am Samstag nachmittag an, vermutl. sind da alle Läden dicht (oder?). Da muss man eben, will man das WE nicht gelangweilt verbringen, selbst Hand anlegen  :q 

Wie lange hat den Samstags der Laden in Heilgenhafen auf?

Danke für Eure Mithilfe,

Der Steckerlfisch aus Dachau


----------



## Esoxologe (7. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Steckerl
Servus aus Neufahrn.
Flügge ist ,glaub ich nicht schlecht zu plümmpern.Da ist es sehr flach.:m
#g


----------



## AndreasG (7. Oktober 2003)

Ansonsten kurz von der Insel runter....dann gleich erste Abfahrt Großenbrode runter......nicht über die Brücke in Richtung  Großenbrode sondern gleich wieder rechts halten......am Hotel vorbei kommst du dann zum Strand......großer Parkplatz.....auf der linken Seite findest du flaches Wasser und reichlich Wattis.....viel Spaß....

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (7. Oktober 2003)

Moin Moin,

wenn du welche kaufen möchtest

guckst du hier

http://www.baltickoelln.de

hier ist Samstag und Sonntag geöffnet.

War selber noch nie da, aber laut Anzeige "ständig frische Wattwürmer vorratig"



(Hoffe das war jetzt keine Werbung) habe die Adressse aus einer Zeitung.

Petri Heil

Angelfiete


----------



## Matrix (7. Oktober 2003)

Moinsen,
also Flügge kann ich auch bestätigen!! Fast nur Sand im Wasser und sehr flach abfallend. Die Ecke ist zur zeit auch nicht verkehrt auf Platte (der Westwind steht ja gerade voll drauf!)
Gruß
Jan


----------



## marioschreiber (7. Oktober 2003)

Schau mal HIER ! 

Selbst die Fehmaraner kommen dahin um zu plümpern! 

Der neue Shop hat übringends auch Samstag und Sonntag auf.


----------



## MichaelB (7. Oktober 2003)

Moin,

@Mario: meinst Du DEN neuen Laden? Auf meine Frage im MeFo-Forum gab es irgendwie keine Antwort...

Gruß
Michael


----------



## marioschreiber (7. Oktober 2003)

Ja, DER Laden!!!
War aber noch nicht drin, kann also nichts darüber berichten.


----------



## Steckerlfisch (7. Oktober 2003)

*Danke für eure Beiträge!*

Super, danke Jungs! 
Also, wäre dies hier ein Pils-Forum, hätte garantiert niemand seine Lieblingsplätze verraten..

Euch allzeit nen dicken Fisch am Haken,

Gruss der Steckerlfisch


----------



## marioschreiber (7. Oktober 2003)

Park da wo das "P" steht !


----------



## turmsteiger (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wattwürmer in Fehmarn!*

Hallo habe den Tip genutzt,
nachdem wir vorgestern bei Westwind nichts sehen konnten hatten wir Gestern Erfolg. Tolle Wattis allerdings erst auf der letzten Sandbank. In Fehmarn selbst bei Gold wird man von den Kitesurfern überrollt.
Gruß und danke für den Tip#h


----------

